# Dog Not Same After Groomers. Please Read and Help!



## JordanThePooton (Jul 20, 2013)

My dog Jordan (Poodle-Coton mix, 4 yrs) was taken to the groomers on Sunday (7/14). He had been there once before and had no problems there. We know a bunch of other dogs that love it there too. His hair grows super quick and needs to be groomed constantly but we waited a little too long this time and his hair had some mats. We asked them to shave him (not expecting a complete shave) and they REALLY shaved him, including his ears. Anyway, he is a completely different dog ever since. He is normally crazy and here are the things he is exhibiting now:
-	Hiding in cage/under table
-	Does not run to door in excitement when someone opens it.
-	Will not eat (only eating steak right now)
-	Will not drink, nothing! He has licked water on a spoon a little but won’t have fruit or sugar-free ice pop either.
-	Occasionally shivers but doesn’t seem to be cold because he shivered outside in 90 degrees. (Doesn’t shiver as bad as a few days ago.)
-	Won’t go outside for the bathroom. Isn’t peeing, but he’s not drinking. He did poop inside once so he is going if necessary.
-	Won’t play.
-	Will barely walk. Will go down stairs only when he wants to go to his cage. 
-	Licking his feet a lot. 
-	Does not cuddle with or show much affection to my mom who he is obsessed with!
-	If you carry him somewhere, he will sit down and just stay there and stare away.
- He has razor burn on his face in a few spots and above his eyes.
- He is eating his back feet but he has sensitive skin and did that before (he gets Cortizone shots for that occasionally)

He went to the vet on Wednesday. They took blood tests and they were fine. He did receive his annual shots as well but the appointment was mainly to see what was wrong. Vet says he shows signs of a sprained back. Possibly from the grooming? Was given an anti-inflammatory but it doesn’t seem to be doing anything. He occasionally cries. 

We are really worried because he is normally crazy! Any ideas on what may be wrong and/or what we can do to have our Jordan back? We have yet to call the groomers and ask if anything happened. We will tomorrow but when he was picked up, they said he did fine.














BEFORE (left) AFTER (right)


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my...they really did shave him. Now I know what my Coton would look like if she were shaved. We do take her to a groomer once a month but keep her in a puppy cut, about an inch long. Why did they shave your dog so short? I wonder if he is just sensitive to the sudden change? I know that when my Coton experiences something quite different she can act a little "off" for a few days. The one thing I worry about is the not drinking water. Being dehydrated can really mess things up. I would definately call the groomer and call the vet too and ask about your dog not drinking.
I know I haven't really helped but I do hope your dog gets to feeling himself again soon. We love them so much, don't we?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just finished clipping all my Shih Tzu x Maltese right down for the summer. Remmy always always acts like your dog for at least a week after he has been clipped. I do it myself so know the clippers are not too hot or anything but I think it just feels so different when you take their coat off. One of them kept spooking at her tail touching her back, guess she can't feel it when she has hair. I have also had some of them that hid under the bed for a few days. I would not worry about it, try and just do normal things with him and he will get over it. He should not have got burn from the clippers if they were careful so that may need to be treated if he scratches at it.


----------



## fresca (May 20, 2012)

Sounds like shave shock in addition to possible strained back the vet mentioned. They do get over the shave shock, but it takes a bit of time.

Just an (important) aside - you might already know this, but you should NOT give dogs sugar free anything. Most, if not all, sweeteners in foods listed as "sugar-free" are most always harmful to dogs. Only all fruit ice pops, if you must.

Hope your pup is back to normal soon!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor Jordon! As Cotonlove and Kyllobernese mentioned, he may just feel weird without his fur. I know when I've gone from long to short hair, there is an adjustment period. Air hits places that have been covered for a long time, it's itchy, I'm a little self-conscious. I have a poodle who is groomed every 8 weeks or so, and she seems extra itchy for a few days after he appointment.

For drinking, you might try adding a little chicken or beef broth to his water. It's great if you could make it yourself without any additional flavorings or salt, but store bought low-sodium (not sure if you can get salt-free) would work, too.


----------



## JordanThePooton (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! We did get him to drink a lot of water mixed with broth last night. It was mostly water. 

On a side note, we think it may be one of his front legs or paws that is the cause of his pain. He lays down with them curled in and walks a little weird on them. We are going to call the vet and find out about that. He has been showing some signs of returning to his normal crazy self but its only a few. 

@Cotonlove, my mom said shave him for the summer but leave hair on the tail... Apparently this groomer needs specifics. I have NO idea why they shaved his ears too. My friend has gone through the school you need to for grooming and he loves her so she will be working on him from now on. We don't care if hes a little uneven as she learns more.

@Fresca, he didnt eat any of that sugar free pop which was a fruit pop. Good to know though! I guess he's smart enough to know not to eat it. Haha.


----------

